# AudioControl RTA



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

Audio Control Industrial RTA. SA-3050A Spektrum Analyzer 1/3 octave SPL Meter | eBay


----------



## chargedtaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Price is way too steep....they can be had for way less.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

and the mic is not calibrated to the unit.. way bad, that needs to be calibrated.


----------



## icingdeth (Jul 2, 2012)

whats the going accepted price for one? I have one i am wanting to part with but have no idea what a fair price is considering what I originally paid.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

I sold my 3055 (with basically all of the upgrades and some extras) for somewhere around $450 delivered a few months ago. 3050 would be a bit less.


----------



## icingdeth (Jul 2, 2012)

Well that doesn't hurt so bad I was shooting for about 300. It is a great unit just don't use it anymore.


----------

